# Trout fillets



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

When I posted this on one of our trip report forums in answer to how I cook my trout fillets (Twins), they wondered why they couldn't find it here? Sooooooooooo, for what it's worth.   
How do I eat em? I fillet and I either pan fry coated with Panko and butter, or *I wrap the fillet (pan fried) in a Burrito style Flour Tortilla Wrap with lettuce, tomato, Mozzarella/Swiss shredded cheese shavings and a sauce (mayo, ranch, Tartar) which is my favorite.* I have to use tooth picks to hold it together or cut with a knife. 2 of these are a meal for me and require no side dishes.!!! Of course the fillets have to be reasonably large or 2 small guys.
I thought it sounded healthy and might help my weight, What do you think? Actually, I just like it a lot. :lol: 
P.S. I'm not sure, may have posted this before????


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What about the bones Leaky? All my trout fillets have those pesky little bones in them and I would not feel comfy about eating a wrapped fillet this way. Just asking is all. It sounds good.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know what the deal is. I just am not bothered by any bones when I fillet. I don't know if frying the fillet kind of dissolves the smaller bones, fillet technique, or if I'm just more tolerant????


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

The wraps sound delicious Leaky!! I'm going to have to try that.



Bears Butt said:


> What about the bones Leaky? All my trout fillets have those pesky little bones in them and I would not feel comfy about eating a wrapped fillet this way. Just asking is all. It sounds good.


For pin bones I usually either fillet them out by cutting on either side of em and pulling out the strip of meat, or I use tweezers and pull them out. I learned the tweezers method in Japan, and it sounds laborious but it really only takes about a minute or two. The time and effort is well worth it to me since I enjoy full fillets and my wife hates bones in her fish.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds ggggggrrreeat!!!! as Tony the Tiger would say! That sause you mentiod sounds even better. Might just have to try that on the next beer battered bass I cook up.


----------

